# terminoligy



## sgreany (Oct 22, 2012)

Am I the only person who is annoyed when someone refers to a receptacle as an outlet and tubing as conduit. I'm sure I can think of a few more examples of people using the incorrect terms.


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

actually that is the proper terminalogy


----------



## sgreany (Oct 22, 2012)

I beg to different as the terms are clearly defined in " the book" an outlet is a point of utilization ie a receptacle outlet or a lighting outlet and conduit is threaded


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

true true...just dont that "book" put a crick in your neck when you sleep with it under your pillow


----------



## sgreany (Oct 22, 2012)

Well what's the point of assigning language if were all just going to make up our own words anyway


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

its so we all get confused when filling out permits....


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

A receptacle is an outlet:huh:
EMT is conduit:huh:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> A receptacle is an outlet:huh:
> EMT is Tubing:huh:


fixed it for ya


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Terminoligy....Terminalogy.......potato....potatoe......:no:~CS~


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sgreany said:


> Am I the only person who is annoyed when someone refers to a receptacle as an outlet and tubing as conduit. I'm sure I can think of a few more examples of people using the incorrect terms.


Probably, and I'd guess you annoy easily. Are you easily confused as to what the person means when they use these words? Didn't think so. If they know what they mean, and you know what they mean, you're both communicating. Don't pick nits unless someone may die, or you're exercising your right as a female.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

wtf gives _them_ the right MD?

~CS~


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Probably, and I'd guess you annoy easily. Are you easily confused as to what the person means when they use these words? Didn't think so. If they know what they mean, and you know what they mean, you're both communicating. Don't pick nits unless someone may die, or you're exercising your right as a female.


Ouch.

To the OP, I mostly agree with you, but you could have picked better examples. (of which I can't think of right now)


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

In all seriousness, accurate communication is one of the most difficult things to get right. An agreed upon understanding of terminology is paramount to accurate communication. I guess that's why we have a definitions sections in the code book.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> In all seriousness, accurate communication is one of the most difficult things to get right. An agreed upon understanding of terminology is paramount to accurate communication.


WTF did you say?:blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

If any of you guys call a *lamp* a *bulb* I will kill you.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

“The single biggest problem with communication is the illusion that it has taken place.” 
― George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

How many call a "branch circuit" a "feeder"?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_heaven forefend!_

may my mouth be washed out with pulling soap.....~CS~


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Want some confusion?? Try conduit sizes in Canada... 1" = 25.4 mm and has been for years.. The Canadian Electrical Code decided to now make it 27 mm.. When I asked my instructor about it, he said it was from Europe.. Ok, I can live with that... 2" is now 53 mm.. Isn't 1x2=2?? 
As near as I can figure, when they changed the code book to Metric, they had to modify something so the formulas work... Confusion would be the guys that know 1"=25.4 mm and are asked for the "27 mm bender"... Or wire fill calculations, box fill, etc...


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sgreany said:


> Am I the only person who is annoyed when someone refers to a receptacle as an outlet and tubing as conduit. I'm sure I can think of a few more examples of people using the incorrect terms.


Am I the only person who is annoyed by people who start threads because they are annoyed by things that they cannot spell ? (and are perfectly capable of using their vast internet knowledge to look up or download a spell checker but, for reasons unknown, don't ?)


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I have never called EMT/conduit/pipe tubing.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

k_buz said:


> I have never called EMT/conduit/pipe tubing.


me either, but that's what it is for the plain-language deficient


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I think he meant fence tubing being referred to as conduit. Fencing and plumbing has "tubing". Electricians use Conduit.

I hate when my customers call a outlet or receptacle, a "plug".


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JohnR said:


> Electricians use Conduit.


I am sure you know EMT = Electrical Metallic Tubing.

I use tubing and I am an electrician.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sgreany said:


> I beg to different as the terms are clearly defined in " *the book*" an outlet is a point of utilization ie a receptacle outlet or a lighting outlet and conduit is threaded


 
THE BOOK ??????? What is this term you use, oh wait I think you mean the National Electrical Code Book???????


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

OK the terms NOODLE and GENNY bug me. But I let it pass.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

sgreany said:


> Am I the only person who is annoyed when someone refers to a receptacle as an outlet and tubing as conduit. I'm sure I can think of a few more examples of people using the incorrect terms.


First off , yes , I think you are . It must really grind your gears when an old timer refers to EMT as " thin wall " , or GRC as " heavy wall " , lol ! If you understand them , does it really matter ?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Meet me at the scuddlebutt aft of the gedunk so we can have some rope yarn.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> OK the terms NOODLE and GENNY bug me.


Noodle makes me want to go all Falling Down.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Frankly I could care less what they call it as long as I know what they mean. I have used terms rather loosely at times. We can get into a major discussion about the neutral vs grounded conductor-- not the same but to most of us it is the same even though they may be a tad different.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

sgreany said:


> Am I the only person who is annoyed when someone refers to a receptacle as an outlet and tubing as conduit. I'm sure I can think of a few more examples of people using the incorrect terms.


 
Are you the guy yelling,


Show me your mammary glands!!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Probably, and I'd guess you annoy easily. Are you easily confused as to what the person means when they use these words? Didn't think so. If they know what they mean, and you know what they mean, you're both communicating. Don't pick nits unless someone may die, or you're exercising your right as a female.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Meet me at the scuddlebutt aft of the gedunk so we can have some rope yarn.


 
While I heard through the grapevine that this was bunk.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Probably, and I'd guess you annoy easily. Are you easily confused as to what the person means when they use these words? Didn't think so. If they know what they mean, and you know what they mean, you're both communicating. Don't pick nits unless someone may die, or you're exercising your right as a female.


I was laughing so hard I dropped my dikes on top of the tranny I was wiring. When I'm done with that I need to rope a house with romex.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

brian john said:


> While I heard through the grapevine that this was bunk.


GD it,, I knew they were pulling my leg.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Are you the guy yelling,
> 
> Show me your mammary glands!!


Boobies?
Did I hear boobies?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I am sure you know EMT = Electrical Metallic Tubing.


Sometimes we even use ENT...and FMC :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Boobies?
> Did I hear boobies?


Hold on ......... did someone say boobies? Where where?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> OK the terms NOODLE and GENNY bug me. But I let it pass.


 Man, I say "tranny" too, which causes all _kinds _of confusion.

-John


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

*Electrical conduit*

Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

An *electrical conduit* is an electrical piping system used for protection and routing of electrical wiring. Electrical conduit may be made of metal, plastic, fiber, or fired clay. Flexible conduit is available for special purposes.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ptcrtn said:


> *Electrical conduit*
> 
> Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> An *electrical conduit* is an electrical piping system used for protection and routing of electrical wiring. Electrical conduit may be made of metal, plastic, fiber, or fired clay. Flexible conduit is available for special purposes.


My area has not adopted Wikipedia yet. :jester:


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Some receptacle manufactures don't even use the word "receptacle" on the receptacle package anymore! They label it an "dual outlet".


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

....if they call it a "thingy over there don't work" I could care less as long as that "checky" dont "bouncy"........and I sometimes call MC..BX:shifty:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> If any of you guys call a *lamp* a *bulb* I will kill you.


I just put some new LED bulbs in my porch lights :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I just put some new LED bulbs in my porch lights :thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I just put some new LED bulbs in my porch lights :thumbup:


Yup they are "Bulbs". 
Says so on the package. Who are we to question the "Lighting Facts"?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

...wait'll someone brings up "ground" ....


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

brian john said:


> OK the terms NOODLE and GENNY bug me. But I let it pass.


when someone says they got their noodle wet I'm never sure if they got some trim or their neutral got water on it

when someone says genny I like to burt out "8675309" (in tune of course), but they don't often don't get it


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

wildleg said:


> when someone says genny I like to burt out "8675309"



Don't lose that number


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Don't lose that number


You don't wanna call nobody else.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I got it, I got it.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wildleg said:


> when someone says they got their noodle wet I'm never sure if they got some trim or their neutral got water on it
> 
> when someone says genny I like to burt out "8675309" (in tune of course), but they don't often don't get it


For a good time call

http://youtu.be/FkpGQUflBwU


btw: now its stuck in my head. 
I'm going to go rake leaves and sing.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> For a good time call....











-John


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

JohnR said:


> I hate when my customers call a outlet or receptacle, a "plug".


I hate to hear guys use the term: "switch and plug"

If your talking about a receptacle use the term : Receptacle


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't like when people call an engine a motor


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

6, 8, and 10 robbie bits when they have always been 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

also...

terminol*O*gy

If it is handwritten on a note, spelling errors dont bother me. But when there is a read squiggly line under it, an you can right/ctrl click to fix it.....


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Electrical raceway :laughing: Reminds me of a racetrack!!


----------



## duramaxdarren (Sep 12, 2012)

guys when did we all become so sensitive? shall i get some all day pantie liners? things irrrate me too but thats why the have prescription meds


----------



## Phase2Face (Oct 28, 2012)

A few I have noticed.

Snake----->fish tape
Bulb------->lamp
light------->luminary
plug------->receptacle outlet

Using not official terms doesn't really bug me, however I may laugh and give some hard time to the person. Watch out ! The snake!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


>


I put some new floodlight bulbs in my driveway lights today :laughing:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Phase2Face said:


> A few I have noticed.
> 
> Snake----->fish tape
> Bulb------->lamp
> ...



light ----> luminaire


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Check this out...excellent work boots made in america!


Here they have put up different terminology from around the country. 

Hysterical

http://www.theunionbootpro.com/slang


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

icefalkon said:


> light ----> luminaire



Fixture ----> luminaire.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

JohnR said:


> I hate when my customers call a outlet or receptacle, a "plug".


What about socket? I plug a plug into a socket :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chewy said:


> What about socket? I plug a plug into a socket :laughing:


----------

